# Simms zip it bootie II



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone used these yet? Wandering if they are any better then the everlast wade boots for wade boots to wear during the summer.


----------



## dave300 (Jan 15, 2012)

I wear mine most if the time I'm on the boat. Pretty comfortable, keeps my feet from getting sunburned... I'd be a little hesitant wearing the as wade boots, stick with the heavier duty gear for that...


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes...they are much better than the Foreverlast boots in my opinion.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Very good boots, I bought a pair three months ago and have been super impressed. Probably the most comfortable wading boot you will ever put on. I paired mine with a pair of crackshot ray guards and they offer plent of protection. Bottom line is I highly recommend them.


----------



## Wilderness Rob (Jul 29, 2013)

i bought them beginning of spring and i love them. very comfortable and no complaints!!


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Love mine.. Had them all year and wade 3 times a week. The most comfortable boot I've seen.


----------

